# Merckx in the quiver



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks to fellow RBR Poster and all around good guy Texbike I am now the proud owner of a Corsa 01. It is very lightly used..no real marks save a couple of very very small scratches on the top tube. I am still deciding in the build. It comes with the steel fork but I may throw a carbon fork on it. I like red but I will say I am a bigger fan of more understated paint. If I keep any amount of time I suspect it will be repainted and decaled with the more classic decals of the past.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Don't bother with such trifles*



teoteoteo said:


> Thanks to fellow RBR Poster and all around good guy Texbike I am now the proud owner of a Corsa 01. It is very lightly used..no real marks save a couple of very very small scratches on the top tube. I am still deciding in the build. It comes with the steel fork but I may throw a carbon fork on it. I like red but I will say I am a bigger fan of more understated paint. If I keep any amount of time I suspect it will be repainted and decaled with the more classic decals of the past.


It's your frame and fork, do as you will. My opinion, the frame was intended for the specific steel fork it came with, not its carbon counterpart. The paint and the decals look superb to me. You've got yourself a classic steel E. Merckx Frame, good living as far as I'm concerned


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

cannibal said:


> It's your frame and fork, do as you will. My opinion, the frame was intended for the specific steel fork it came with, not its carbon counterpart. The paint and the decals look superb to me. You've got yourself a classic steel E. Merckx Frame, good living as far as I'm concerned


+1000 what cannibal says. WHile the black HT will make a CF fork a little more palatable, it won't be as right as the original. Give the steel one a try, you will probably find it to be a great ride. I also think it is a classic, why repaint? It looks great, ride the hell out of it!!

b21


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I don't dislike the paint, I just don't love all of the extra colors like the yellow and such. The white airbrush-esque outline of the Merckx on the downtube isn't my favorite either. I really like black and red together as well as red and white (Faema). Plus, I really prefer the the older style decals. Of course it's not of the era of the classic paint on the bikes but that doesn't matter too much to me. What matters I think is that If I take a liking to the bike perhaps I'll go for the paint I really love.... 2 colors only


----------



## DirtyDigglers (Oct 31, 2007)

Your a lucky man! A corsa 01 that has that decorative seat stay is a bit unusual. My 01 has a fast back seat stay that isn't that nice. I would leave the original fork. Any carbon fork with a 1in steerer is not what you want to ride. If anything, repaint the original fork to a color you think would match. Sometimes chrome forks looks a bit cheesy to me. happy riding!!!!!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*I like it!*

Personally I think it looks great! 

At least it is different and unique. And yes, the original chrome fork would be perfect on the bike.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*The best part?*



teoteoteo said:


> I don't dislike the paint, I just don't love all of the extra colors like the yellow and such. The white airbrush-esque outline of the Merckx on the downtube isn't my favorite either. I really like black and red together as well as red and white (Faema). Plus, I really prefer the the older style decals. Of course it's not of the era of the classic paint on the bikes but that doesn't matter too much to me. What matters I think is that If I take a liking to the bike perhaps I'll go for the paint I really love.... 2 colors only


It's yours! and you can do whatever you want....welcome to the club.

b21

(six, and counting)


----------

